# KNPV Baudi call off / stick attack



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Call off http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w1d2lzN3i4E

Stick attack http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8vSPEtLRyM


----------

